# ext. Harddisk hat den Abflug gemacht - Datenretter ?



## nekron (6 April 2011)

Moin moin,

hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit einem Datenrettungsservice gemacht ? Mir ist meine ext. Hdd (laufend) vom Tisch gesegelt, tut leider nix mehr ;(

Wenn sie nur mit Spannung anlaeuft hoert sich das ganz normal an (Hdd fährt hoch, die Köopf machen einen kurzen Scan), jedoch wenn man den SATA mit drauf steckt, kommt ein etwas merkwürdiges Geräusch (so ein regelmaessiges Fiepen als ob der Kopf haengt oder er die Platte langsam zersägt ;( )

Kann mir da jemand einen Service empfehlen ?

Platte ist eine Toshiba MK1059GSM


Gruss
michael


----------



## Bl000b3r (6 April 2011)

Ich kenne nur http://www.ontrack.de ... die sind auch gut und seriöus, ich weiß ja nicht welche art von daten auf deiner Platte lagen

ABER: die haben teilweise sehr deftige Preise ... da geht unter 500€ nix

zur not lieber erstmal in die gelben seiten schauen ob jmd in deiner nähe ist, aber wenns extrem billig ist, würd ich die finger davon lassen, wenns sensible daten sind ... heutzutage sind wir ja so oder so schon glasmenschen


----------



## IBFS (6 April 2011)

Bl000b3r schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur http://www.ontrack.de ... die sind auch gut und seriös,
> 
> zur not lieber erstmal in die gelben seiten schauen



Keine Gelben Seiten!!!!!  

gehe lieber gleich zu ONTRACK.

Frank


----------

